# Ack! White Spots on newly bought fish!!!!



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

I just bought some new guppies.... I saw white spots on one of them so I quickly threw in some medication...Will this help? THe fish is still very active. When can I expect to see the fishes skin become ick free?


----------



## Onepointeighty (May 12, 2007)

not sure but just a suggestion:

i put the recommended dosage of ICK medicine in my tank everytime i get new fish as a preventative. it does them no harm and it keeps ick at bay.

-vinny


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I hate ich meds... IMO the side affect of medicating your tank can be worse than the actual disease!
Anyone, whitespot (ich) is common, and occurs mainly when a fish is sick or stressed - at that time, if the fish has a couple parasites already, the parasites can take over.
I would do a large water change right now, like 50%. This will remove some of the parasites as well as the ich medications.
Then fill up the tank with fresh, dechlor water.

In a separate bowl, put some dechlor tank water, and two heaping tablespoons of aquarium salt. Stir until the salt disolves, and slowly add the salted water to your tank. The salt will kill the ich, without harming your fish. It takes about 2 weeks, to be completely sure that you eradicated all of the parasites - at that time, resume doing 30% weekly water changes, and eventually all traces of salt will be removed.


----------



## DancingBetta (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree!!!

Salt, water changes, and heat will kill ich. Change water, turn the temp up and put in some salt!


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Just thought I'd mention, that heat doesn't actually kill ich until you hit about 89F. Heat can contribute to ich treatment by speeding up the ich lifecycle, increasing exposure to the salt. Salt doesn't kill the ich in certain of its lifestages, so if your treatment is too short, you'll miss some of the ich.
I say 2 weeks as a generous amount of time to thoroughly kill off the ich, but it only takes about 4 days for the ich lifecycle to go by at about 80F


----------

